# Puppy day



## Katt

So today we pick up our baby girl! It is also our cats 4th birthday! So last night since I’m an editor I decided to make an edit and a drawing of her! More pictures to come tonight when we have her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's great, Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures, hope everything goes well.


----------



## cwag

Great drawing. You are in for big fun!


----------



## GoldenDude

Very exciting! Many, many congratulations!!


----------



## Katt

cwag said:


> Great drawing. You are in for big fun!


We are so excited for all the fun! This is our first golden!


----------



## Katt

She loved the car ride home! She’s been doing all her pooping and peeing outside and she cries when she’s gotta go. She loves her Dino toy and is snuggling in bed with it now. She cried in the crate for ten minutes but then fell asleep. So far so good. We’ll see tho ?


----------



## Ivyacres

That's great, congrats!


----------



## Katt

Love when she lays like this


----------



## davmar77

One of your photos looks a lot like amber not long after we got her.


----------



## GoldenDude

She's an adorable puppy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She is just so cute, really great to hear how well she is doing.

How is she doing with your cat?


----------



## Katt

davmar77 said:


> One of your photos looks a lot like amber not long after we got her.


Oh my gosh it does! So cute!


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She is just so cute, really great to hear how well she is doing.
> 
> How is she doing with your cat?


She could care less if he’s around she would like to snuggle him but he’s not up for it. This morning he charged at her but I was there to pick her up. He only goes near her when she’s sleeping. And he’s got a disgusted glare on his face. He can’t be trusted just yet. I went to the bathroom earlier and when I came out he was standing in front of her as she slept with his paw raised. Soooo Much better than yesterday but still needs work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Katt said:


> She could care less if he’s around she would like to snuggle him but he’s not up for it. This morning he charged at her but I was there to pick her up. He only goes near her when she’s sleeping. And he’s got a disgusted glare on his face. He can’t be trusted just yet. I went to the bathroom earlier and when I came out he was standing in front of her as she slept with his paw raised. Soooo Much better than yesterday but still needs work.


Give them time, they'll work it out. As she gets older, you may find that you need to have a safe place for your cat to go to get away from her.


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She could care less if he’s around she would like to snuggle him but he’s not up for it. This morning he charged at her but I was there to pick her up. He only goes near her when she’s sleeping. And he’s got a disgusted glare on his face. He can’t be trusted just yet. I went to the bathroom earlier and when I came out he was standing in front of her as she slept with his paw raised. Soooo Much better than yesterday but still needs work.
> 
> 
> 
> Give them time, they'll work it out. As she gets older, you may find that you need to have a safe place for your cat to go to get away from her.
Click to expand...

Today is a lot better, he has his own room she can’t go in. And he had stayed upstairs almost all day


----------



## sophieanne

She's an adorable girl..congratulations to all of you  How is the cat liking having a new friend?


----------



## Lincgold

Congratulations on your little cutie. Lincoln and Bear say “hi”


----------



## IrisBramble

Congrats!!! She is adorable!


----------



## Katt

Lincgold said:


> Congratulations on your little cutie. Lincoln and Bear say “hi”


I love them ?? so cute


----------



## Katt

8 weeks vs 9 weeks! She’s growing so quick!


----------



## Our3dogs

She is really cute. They do grow so quickly. I had to laugh when I read the part about the cat standing in front of her, while she was asleep, with his paw raised. I bet he thought he was being really tough, but smart enough to know to try it while she was asleep. HA! It usually always works out between both of them.


----------



## Katt

Our3dogs said:


> She is really cute. They do grow so quickly. I had to laugh when I read the part about the cat standing in front of her, while she was asleep, with his paw raised. I bet he thought he was being really tough, but smart enough to know to try it while she was asleep. HA! It usually always works out between both of them.


He only comes after her when she sleeps. And then he smacks her awake. If he would just let her sleep he could roam without being chased for awhile. She’s decided to stop trying to snuggle the cat instead she creeps up an pounces then chases him down the stairs. 
He has a safe space but he prefers to stay where she can get him. Then if she lays with her back turned to him he comes over an meows and gets it all started again. Not sure if he’s dumb or if it’s become a game now ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Katt said:


> He only comes after her when she sleeps. And then he smacks her awake. If he would just let her sleep he could roam without being chased for awhile. She’s decided to stop trying to snuggle the cat instead she creeps up an pounces then chases him down the stairs.
> He has a safe space but he prefers to stay where she can get him. Then if she lays with her back turned to him he comes over an meows and gets it all started again. Not sure if he’s dumb or if it’s become a game now ?


This is funny, must be great to watch. 
I could be wrong about this but it sounds like it's "game on" to me.

Wait until the day when your girl is bigger than your cat.....


----------



## Brodys Rockies

Congratulations! I loved your drawing! We too have a cat named, Bella, that is 3 months older than Brody. Brody chases Bella all over the house. Then when we attempt to get brody to not play so rough w/Bella, Bella taunts Brody, so I guess she thinks his rough and tumbles play is ok. As mentioned by others, you will need a path and place for your cat to escape to a safe zone. In time, your new girl will find her new play toy is the cat. LOL 

BTW, what is your new pups name? She is absolutely adorable. Enjoy the fresh scent of puppy breath because as you're already finding, they do go too fast. Enjoy and keep those fun photos coming. :smile2:


----------



## Our3dogs

I definitely think the cat does want to play. We've had cats that would stay well away from the puppy. Then we had another that as the puppy appeared to be "mauling" the cat, I would scoop up the cat, put them in a safe place and then low and behold here comes the cat looking for the puppy and it would start again. At that point, I just let them be. If the cat wanted to get away he definitely could. But with this cat, I never had to worry about the claws being out. I could hear him "smacking" the puppy on the face, but it was only with a furry paw. HA!


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only comes after her when she sleeps. And then he smacks her awake. If he would just let her sleep he could roam without being chased for awhile. She’s decided to stop trying to snuggle the cat instead she creeps up an pounces then chases him down the stairs.
> He has a safe space but he prefers to stay where she can get him. Then if she lays with her back turned to him he comes over an meows and gets it all started again. Not sure if he’s dumb or if it’s become a game now ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny, must be great to watch.
> I could be wrong about this but it sounds like it's "game on" to me.
> 
> Wait until the day when your girl is bigger than your cat.....
Click to expand...

It’s great to watch! I know she’s bigger than an average cat now but we have a mainecoon! So she just recently started to catch up to his size. I’m waiting for the day he looks up and realizes she’s big


----------



## Katt

Brodys Rockies said:


> Congratulations! I loved your drawing! We too have a cat named, Bella, that is 3 months older than Brody. Brody chases Bella all over the house. Then when we attempt to get brody to not play so rough w/Bella, Bella taunts Brody, so I guess she thinks his rough and tumbles play is ok. As mentioned by others, you will need a path and place for your cat to escape to a safe zone. In time, your new girl will find her new play toy is the cat. LOL
> 
> BTW, what is your new pups name? She is absolutely adorable. Enjoy the fresh scent of puppy breath because as you're already finding, they do go too fast. Enjoy and keep those fun photos coming. /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Haha “fresh scent” of puppy breath... her name is Bonnie my husband has taken to calling her Bonald... or Bonald McDonald...


----------



## Katt

Our3dogs said:


> I definitely think the cat does want to play. We've had cats that would stay well away from the puppy. Then we had another that as the puppy appeared to be "mauling" the cat, I would scoop up the cat, put them in a safe place and then low and behold here comes the cat looking for the puppy and it would start again. At that point, I just let them be. If the cat wanted to get away he definitely could. But with this cat, I never had to worry about the claws being out. I could hear him "smacking" the puppy on the face, but it was only with a furry paw. HA!


Those cat smacks are so loud! He doesn’t bring his nails out with her which is surprising because he does with us!


----------



## Katt

Peep the glare from the cat... preparing to come smack his sister.


----------



## Katt

She’s getting so big ? she’s as tall as he table now!


----------



## Katt

A little over ten weeks. 19.6 pounds


----------



## Katt

12 week pupdate


----------



## Lincgold

She’s so sweet. They grow up so fast. She looks like my Bear did when he was younger. Bear’s now 1. Keep posting pics they’re so cute


----------



## Katt

Lincgold said:


> She’s so sweet. They grow up so fast. She looks like my Bear did when he was younger. Bear’s now 1. Keep posting pics they’re so cute


Bear is so handsome! ? they do grow fast! Her tail is already getting the fur that hangs and I can’t take the way she’s looking like a grown up now ?? especially in the face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pups grow and change so much in the first year. 
Enjoyed seeing the pictures of her at each week. 
She's adorable, she's growing into a pretty girl.


----------



## Katt

13 weeks 23.6 pounds. She’s spunky and stubborn ? but also swears she’s a lap dog. But she’s got us all wrapped around her big paw ?


----------



## BeaMyFriend

Congratulations and what a doll! Very cute!


----------



## TuckersMamma

She’s adorable. Bonnie Bonald McDonald!! LOL Tucker does the turkey leg too. What a hot mess. Hehe congrats on the new little one tho I’m a little late to the party. (New member).


----------



## Katt

TuckersMamma said:


> She’s adorable. Bonnie Bonald McDonald!! LOL Tucker does the turkey leg too. What a hot mess. Hehe congrats on the new little one tho I’m a little late to the party. (New member).


Thank you ? welcome to the forum?
Haha the turkey leg is hilarious! she does a weird frog sitting thing too but I always correct her position when she does it, it just freaks me out like she’ll mess up her hips or something!


----------



## TuckersMamma

Katt said:


> TuckersMamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s adorable. Bonnie Bonald McDonald!! LOL Tucker does the turkey leg too. What a hot mess. Hehe congrats on the new little one tho I’m a little late to the party. (New member).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ? welcome to the forum?
> Haha the turkey leg is hilarious! she does a weird frog sitting thing too but I always correct her position when she does it, it just freaks me out like she’ll mess up her hips or something!
Click to expand...

Hahaha toooo adorable. I know. He does that too. I worry because we are mostly hard woods. Can’t be good. And then zoomies happen. Oh my. I’m always alert. LOL and thank you. I don’t get notifications tho my setting is correct so I hope I don’t miss responses lol glad I saw this one


----------



## Katt

Forgot to post on Saturday! But 14 weeks and 25.6 pounds. Not sure where the .6 is coming from she always has it when we weigh her ?


----------



## GoldenDude

She's adorable. Enjoy seeing the updates!


----------



## ItsKT

They do grow so fast don’t they&#55358;&#56698;,My Zeus is 14 weeks also.Thought I’d share a picture of him at 8 weeks and his most recent.You don’t notice how much they change until you look back at old pictures?


----------



## Katt

ItsKT said:


> They do grow so fast don’t they��,My Zeus is 14 weeks also.Thought I’d share a picture of him at 8 weeks and his most recent.You don’t notice how much they change until you look back at old pictures?


He’s so cute! Yes their looks change so quickly


----------



## Katt

15 weeks old! Her spunk is still in full force. You pretty much have to drag her inside when outside time is over. She loves racing our neighbors lab up and down the fence and she runs to check if she’s out as soon as she gets outside! She worried us like crazy this past week with her two different days of upset tummy but it was small puppy tummy stuff and she’s okay! Never slowed down for a second even with diarrhea! She knows sit and stay and has even started her own thing where she dances before breakfast and dinner! 
We wanna wait a couple days because of the recent tummy troubles but we did get a Himalayan cheese chew thing for her like someone on here suggested. It’s much harder than I expected, I was pleasantly surprised. So far no smell but I guess we’ll see when she starts chewing! 
You guys are a great help to a paranoid first time golden owner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's so adorable, love the pictures!


----------



## ecaba

The cheese chews just smell... smokey? I'm not quite sure how to describe it, but they don't stink at all. Definitely loving all these pictures! She's growing so fast.


----------



## Katt

She’s 4 months! I don’t even remember that 8 week old stuffed animal anymore!


----------



## TuckersMamma

Katt said:


> She’s 4 months! I don’t even remember that 8 week old stuffed animal anymore!


My boy is 5 months. So so crazy how much they change. She’s beautiful ??


----------



## Katt

TuckersMamma said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> 
> She’s 4 months! I don’t even remember that 8 week old stuffed animal anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> My boy is 5 months. So so crazy how much they change. She’s beautiful ??
Click to expand...

It’s insane how much they change. Thank you! He is adorable and light like my baby. I really need to get the photos on my computer I took with my good camera of her!


----------



## Katt

So Bonnie and I took a tumble down the front concrete stairs. She’s okay and has been checked out. I may have broken my foot and I’m getting scans done today.. so late on posting this !
But she’s 17 weeks. In a lot of trouble all the time because she likes to pretend she’s forgotten her commands. Selective listening in this one


----------



## cwag

What a great photo time line! I hope your foot is better soon.


----------



## Katt

cwag said:


> What a great photo time line! I hope your foot is better soon.


Thank you! I broke my 1st metatarsal. Sooo there’s definitely some heal time there. Bonnie hates my crutches


----------



## Lincgold

Katt said:


> Thank you! I broke my 1st metatarsal. Sooo there’s definitely some heal time there. Bonnie hates my crutches


Ouch! So sorry that happened. Hope you mend quickly. We too have concrete steps at our house, just 3, but in the winter with snow and ice they can be pretty slippery. I use yak tracks as soon as the temp drops. They stay on my boots til Spring. They work really well.


----------



## Katt

Lincgold said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I broke my 1st metatarsal. Sooo there’s definitely some heal time there. Bonnie hates my crutches
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! So sorry that happened. Hope you mend quickly. We too have concrete steps at our house, just 3, but in the winter with snow and ice they can be pretty slippery. I use yak tracks as soon as the temp drops. They stay on my boots til Spring. They work really well.
Click to expand...

Yea we’ll need to do something for the winter. I stepped on her tail and when I went to adjust myself to get off she jumped and I twisted my ankle and fell down the stairs.. skinned every inch of my body that wasn’t covered! I was wearing leggings not shorts so that helped.
Luckily no neighbors were outside to witness!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry to hear about your accident and you have a broken metatarsal..... wishing you a speedy recovery. Good to hear Bonnie is alright.


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really sorry to hear about your accident and you have a broken metatarsal..... wishing you a speedy recovery. Good to hear Bonnie is alright.


Thank you! And yes I’m glad to, all she has is a small scratch on her nose. Besides that it’s like she didn’t even fall. I would much rather have taken the hit than her. So I’m glad it went they way it did. 

She’s never been off leash out front an when I fell I lost grip on her leash. She ran right back up to me. I was so proud of her. Especially since she’s been bratty lately!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Katt said:


> Thank you! And yes I’m glad to, all she has is a small scratch on her nose. Besides that it’s like she didn’t even fall. I would much rather have taken the hit than her. So I’m glad it went they way it did.
> 
> She’s never been off leash out front an when I fell I lost grip on her leash. She ran right back up to me. I was so proud of her. Especially since she’s been bratty lately!


Good girl, I think they instinctively know when there is something wrong.
I also think most of us would much rather have something happen to us than them, we're usually the same with our children.


----------



## Lincgold

Katt said:


> Thank you! And yes I’m glad to, all she has is a small scratch on her nose. Besides that it’s like she didn’t even fall. I would much rather have taken the hit than her. So I’m glad it went they way it did.
> 
> She’s never been off leash out front an when I fell I lost grip on her leash. She ran right back up to me. I was so proud of her. Especially since she’s been bratty lately!


I understand that thought of taking the hit not them. Last night my husband tripped over Bear. He had fallen asleep on the couch while watching tv and entered our darkened bedroom without allowing his eyes to adjust. He hit his hand hard on the cabinet, skinned his elbow and landed hard on his side but nothing too terrible. Thankfully Bear was ok, but he didn’t know what happened and proceeded to lick my husband’s face as he lay there. My husband kept saying, “are you ok buddy..are you ok?” He was so afraid he fell on top of him. I plugged in a motion detector night light so hopefully that won’t happen again.


----------



## Katt

Lincgold said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And yes I’m glad to, all she has is a small scratch on her nose. Besides that it’s like she didn’t even fall. I would much rather have taken the hit than her. So I’m glad it went they way it did.
> 
> She’s never been off leash out front an when I fell I lost grip on her leash. She ran right back up to me. I was so proud of her. Especially since she’s been bratty lately!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that thought of taking the hit not them. Last night my husband tripped over Bear. He had fallen asleep on the couch while watching tv and entered our darkened bedroom without allowing his eyes to adjust. He hit his hand hard on the cabinet, skinned his elbow and landed hard on his side but nothing too terrible. Thankfully Bear was ok, but he didn’t know what happened and proceeded to lick my husband’s face as he lay there. My husband kept saying, “are you ok buddy..are you ok?” He was so afraid he fell on top of him. I plugged in a motion detector night light so hopefully that won’t happen again.
Click to expand...

Oh wow glad he’s okay! Yea my husband was carrying me up the stairs and I’m like is Bonnie okay check Bonnie call the vet!


----------



## Katt

Can’t believe she’s so big! No accidents in three weeks!


----------



## Katt

I can’t believe you’re so big!


----------



## Katt

Missed posting this on Saturday but Bonnie is 5 months! She looks like a big girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bonnie does look like a big girl and a very pretty one.


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bonnie does look like a big girl and a very pretty one.


Thank you!


----------



## Katt

Caught 21 week picture at the tail end of zoomies ?


----------



## Katt

Getting better at posing for pictures ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's such a pretty girl, really enjoying seeing the pictures of her at different ages.


----------



## Katt

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She's such a pretty girl, really enjoying seeing the pictures of her at different ages.


Thank you! The original plan was monthly but I fell in love with the weekly!


----------



## Katt

My beautiful big girl! 40.6 pounds


----------



## Katt

Half a year!!! Already! How is this possible! Got you as a small 7.5 week old peanut! Now you’re our big 24 week old giant!


----------

